# Furnace blows cold air in bedroom



## ehuddle (Nov 30, 2011)

A guy at works thinks that I might have leaks in my ducts but I can't find any. Does this make sense?


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

. 

If the vent is really *blowing* cold air beyond the initial store of a possible 10 seconds of cool air in the vent, then something is cooling down that one heating vent. (running through an uninsulated area, an uninsulated section of outside wall or running along side a dryer vent). Are all the duct lines in your attic warm to touch along there entire exposed length when the furnace is running? Can you identify the duct in the attic that is going to the master bedroom?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Gas furnace or a heat pump? Pics of the ducts where they attach to the plenum would help.


----------



## ehuddle (Nov 30, 2011)

how said:


> .
> 
> If the vent is really *blowing* cold air beyond the initial store of a possible 10 seconds of cool air in the vent, then something is cooling down that one heating vent. (running through an uninsulated area, an uninsulated section of outside wall or running along side a dryer vent). Are all the duct lines in your attic warm to touch along there entire exposed length when the furnace is running? Can you identify the duct in the attic that is going to the master bedroom?


The ducts all seem warm to the touch. The duct to the bedroom is easy to see because all of the ducts are laying exposed in the attic. They are the insulated silver looking ducts that are soft on the outside and feel like they have a spiral wound wire inside them. The two cold ones have plastic y's where they split. I will get up there and get some pictures after work.


----------



## ehuddle (Nov 30, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Gas furnace or a heat pump? Pics of the ducts where they attach to the plenum would help.


It is an electric furnace, not a heat pump. In the picture, the two cold ducts are the ones on the right side of the plenum.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

First thing is, you need to straighten out that rats nest of ductwork. Then from the flex duct to vents, there should be hard elbow's at that point. From where they exit the airbox, there should be dampers between the flex duct and airbox.

Also, you do not have enough blown in insulation in that space. What would work out better, than having the unit in the attic, is if you could sacrifice some closet space up on the floor below the attic, and then run insulated hard duct work up and across the attic to each room. That would allow you to run returns through the floor below the air handler, to every room, except for baths and kitchen.

Can you post a floor plan, also temps taken at the supply and return of the air handler, then from each duct and return. You can use a kitchen thermometer to measure, or use http://www.lowes.com/pd_74930-56005-DAF3010B_0__?productId=3136877&Ntt=air+flow+meter&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dair%2Bflow%2Bmeter&facetInfo= http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...-keywords=airflow+meter&sprefix=airflow+meter

You can get a $40 from the first link, which is lowes.com. Now for what the time you take & the money, you could also have a environmental engineer do the same thing, and make sure that the duct work is up to snuff for your home.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Too close to the air handler. The design of the strip heaters allows air to blow by them and not be heated. A normal plenum would be longer, and allow time for the cold air and heated air to mix.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wow what a mess...the flex duct should be pulled tighter,and have some fitting at the end of runs.....and as beenthere said...why no normal plenum.I would take it all apart and start over...you will be amazed at the better air flow and heating ability...ben


----------

